# Mendelssohn Organ Sonatas



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Tell me about them people! I'm not very familiar with them at all. I have the recording of them by Kay Johannsen. Are the 6 sonatas worth moving up on my priority list to get to know better?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If you like Romantic-era organ works to begin with then I would say the Mendelssohn sonatas are as worthy of your affection as output by the likes of Liszt, Franck, Widor, Brahms etc.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There's this outstanding recording by Gerd Zacher, with maybe my favourite Brahms too


----------

